# What is flatting?



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

I see a job call for flattting experience. What is that?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

henderson14 said:


> I see a job call for flattting experience. What is that?


Letting the air out of tires...:jester:







:laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> Letting the air out of tires...:jester:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ???????:no:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Flatting

Flatting is a slang term used to describe a living arrangement whereby a house or apartment - a "flat" is let out to a group of people. The people who rent the flat are referred to as "flatmates". 

Flatting is the dominant living arrangement for university students and young people who no longer wish to live at home. Some people prefer to flat with friends from high school or work, others prefer to flat with acquaintances and others will quite willingly go in with "randoms" - people they've never met before. 

Flatmates will sometimes pay more or less money depending on the quality of their room - the better the room the higher the price. In some cases, a flat will have a "gimp room" which is smaller/damper/grosser than the other rooms of the house and will be let out at a reduced rate due to its inadequacies.
"Im off flatting with a few of me mates"
by Lord Lethris March 27, 2007


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

Yes, but Flatting experience as a job? Now I could qualify for that easily. I have Flatulence experience and that would be Flatting for short. Not sure what kind of job that would get me, (clearing rooms?) but I would definitely qualify.:laughing::thumbup: :whistling2::jester:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Expediter said:


> Yes, but Flatting experience as a job? Now I could qualify for that easily. I have Flatulence experience and that would be Flatting for short. Not sure what kind of job that would get me, (clearing rooms?) but I would definitely qualify.:laughing::thumbup: :whistling2::jester:


How's the room smell?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

"Flatting" is a Chicago term to describe roughing a house with EMT.


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> How's the room smell?:laughing::laughing:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A91s78YZt-Y


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

MTW said:


> "Flatting" is a Chicago term to describe roughing a house with EMT.


Now that makes real sense. Thank you.:thumbsup:


----------

